# How to Keep Filter Intake Clear



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 40b heavily planted and I have a canister filter. Well I'm getting pretty sick of having to take it apart every week to clean the check valve, every week! There has to be something I can do!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Who makes the canister? You can buy or make a pre-filter for your intake.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Its a fluval 306


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Check valve?If power fails then the pump stops,it can't back/overflow anything?I don't think I understand?I use sponges on all my hob intakes.Makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Its a canister.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am also using a Fluval 306 and have a pre-filter on it. I am going through a fishless cycle at the moment so its only been running for a week. Is the check valve your talking about the little ball on the intake?


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I use a sponge filter on my canister intakes. Slides right off, clean it in the sink, goes right back on. Saves me a TON of work cleaning the actual filter. Either buy something ready made that goes on or customize a HOB filter sponge with a hole cut in the middle - or at least an x-cut made through it.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya the ball is the check valve. And I think a pre filter would work nicely. I'll just have to figure out how to get/make one that is smaller. Right now my plants are hiding the intake, output, and heater and I would like to keep them hidden.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most petsmarts carry these;
Fluval Edge Pre-Filter Sponge
They are small and work well.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I used AC 110 sponge for my filter intake, the sponge is pretty huge. I've cut it down but may end up making it smaller yet. Mine seems to work really well but I don't have the fish and plant debris to deal with yet since I'm still doing a fishless cycle.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I Hodge podged something together for now. Some old cut to fit floss and some super glue ha. Well see how it looks and works. I'll put it in tomorrow.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Eheim makes these. There is a hold cut in them. Not sure if you can see it in the pic.

Amazon.com: Eheim Prefilter for Wet/ Dry Filter 2227/2229: Pet Supplies


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks jrman83.do you know of a prefilter that will fit on a eheim 3535 surface extractor?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well my little rig seems to be working. Its already got some plant matter on it. I still don't like that I can see it. But I guess its better than clean my filter intake every few days!


----------

